# Happy Birthday Carol



## Londres

Have a great day my Colombian star

Hugs and Kisses from Londres

xx


----------



## Antpax

¡Hey! Tanti aguri cara mia. Muchas Felicidades. ¡qué te lo pases muy bien y montes una buena fiesta! Traigo una cosita, espero que te guste.

Baci.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Carol, si eres Sagitario como yo!!!

Felicidades por tu cumpleaños (y no te voy a preguntar cuantos cumples porque ya sé que son poquísimos ).

Te traigo una flor. Se llama *Blue Fairy*. A beautiful orchid for a beautiful girl. 

Un abrazo

Ale


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Carol,
Muchas felicidades en el día de tu cumple!!!!!
Un beso grande.
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Hola 
Como participas en el forum Italiano-Español, te voy a decir algo en italiano:

Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a Carol, tanti auguri a teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (leáse cantando  )

Un pequeño regalito (ehm...si te queda un trocito, yo me ofrezco para terminarlo  )


Buon compleanno!!

Irene


----------



## Angel.Aura

Me uno al coro de Irene, Carol 

*Buon compleanno !
*​ 


Laura


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Carol. 
Espero que disfrutes mucho tu día.*


----------



## Metztli

Feliz Cumpleaños, Carol!

Mis mejores deseos y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Vampiro

Muy feliz cumpleaños, Carol.
Un beso.
_


----------



## romarsan

Besotes cumpleañeros Carol.
Que tengas un feliz dia.


----------



## turi

Yo tambien te deseo lo mejor, que es lo mejor que se puede desear.

Que pases un feliz cumpleaños!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Caaaaaaroooool!!!!!! Tarde, lo siento, pero logré llegar, ufff!
Déjate llenar de abrazos siempre, sigue llena de bendiciones chica    Te traje un antojito muy sano, eh?

Te mando muchos abrazos, espero hayas disfrutado maravillosamente tu día.

Besos!!!


----------



## CarolMamkny

No, no, no, no... ¡Ala, Qué pena llegar tarde a mi propia celebración! Decidí tomarme unos días libres para celebrar una primavera más y no me había dado cuenta de este hilo.

Me agrada ver que mis compiches favoritos están aquí presentes. Es extraordinario saber que te llegan saludes de todas partes del mundo. Londres- Wow Bro, thanks for opening this thread... Did not expect it from you.. GRACIAS.
Cara Formica Rossa, Rossa- No tengo palabras para decirte lo mucho que me haces reir en este foro.

Para mis amigos italianos- Gracias por el saludo y les prometo que mejoraré mi italiano (porque si no lo hago la familia de mi novio me va a matar jajajaja)

Alexa, benditos seamos los sagitarios amantes del conocimiento, la buena cocina, el chocolate y el viajar por el mundo.

Para Vampiro, Romarsan y mis otros amigos gracias por su mensaje, desearía poder darles a todos un abrazo. Gracias por enseñarme tantas cosas.

UVA- Gracias por tu buen humos y tus consejos para ser una buena madre- Cuando nasca mi bambino te llenaré de más preguntas.

Si se me olvida alguno lo siente pero no olviden que los tengo a todos presente- Abrazos y besos desde la Ciudad de Nueva York- GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Camilo1964

Me sumo, tarde, a la felicitación. Carol, !!!que sean muchos más!!!!

Camilo


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleañitos Carol!, llegando tarde, pero lo importante es celebrarlo.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy belated Birthday, Carol!


----------



## CarolMamkny

Wow! Camilito es bueno saber que todos cumplimos años casi al mismo tiempo Jajajaja. 

Mi amiga venezolana vale! Que te puedo decir... Más de las veces que nos hemos podido leer y que nos han borrado todos los comentario.

Master- Gracias por tu saludo. Sé que no andas ya tanto por el foro y aprecio que te tomes el tiempo de saludarme.

¡Gracias chicos! Un abrazo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*Carol, Carol...!!!*
*FELICIDADES*
*Tortica para los que llegamos tarde*​ 
*Besos, que sean muchos más.*​ 
*ROSANGELUS!!*​


----------



## piraña utria

Ala mi china:

Como te pierdes con facilidad, no había percibido semejante acontecimiento.

¡Chévere conocerte y saber que podemos contar contigo en estas lides!

Un gran abrazo,

Alberto M.


----------



## Mirlo

*Carol:*​Mi vecina favorita cumplió años y​
¿no llegué a tiempo? 
Qué barbaridad!
Pero nunca es tarde para celebrar.
Espero que tu día haya sido 
muy divertido.
Muchos Saludos, besos y abrazos...​


----------



## CarolMamkny

Jajajaja... Mira que tengo un tocaño y a mis dos vecinas de lado y lado celebrando conmigo ¡Gracias chicos por su saludos! Espero que podamos celebrar muchos más juntos- UN ABRAZOTE ALA!


----------



## gatogab

*Hijita, has estado de cumple y no me dices nada.*​ 
Feliz Cumpleaños​ 
¿Ellas también han sido invitadas? ​ 
*Cariños*​ 
*gg*​


----------



## Fernita

Pero Carol, Carol, Caroooooooooooooooooooool:

No tengo perdón...pero pasa que...mmmm....mi conexión de internet está lenta.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR FRIEND!!!!!*

*A bunch of kisses and hugs,*

*Fernita.*

*Perdón por llegar tarde, como siempre.*​​


----------



## CarolMamkny

Fernita said:


> Pero Carol, Carol, Caroooooooooooooooooooool:
> 
> No tengo perdón...pero pasa que...mmmm....mi conexión de internet está lenta.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR FRIEND!!!!!*
> 
> *A bunch of kisses and hugs,*
> 
> *Fernita.*
> 
> *Perdón por llegar tarde, como siempre.*​​



Jajajajaja pues no soy quien para decirte nada por llegar tarde! Mirame a mi... Contestando a tu mensaje casi una semana despues- ¡Gracias amiga y un abrazote!


----------

